# Redi Cube competition in the Midwest?



## ARandomCuber (Sep 17, 2017)

Since Moyu is sponsoring competitive Redi Cube competitions, I think it would be awesome if they sponsored a Redi Cube competition somewhere in the Midwest. Any thoughts on this? If anyone is an organizer from the Midwest, please take this into consideration! Thank you!


----------



## Cale S (Sep 17, 2017)

KCubing Fall is having it

edit: registration is filled up though


----------



## ARandomCuber (Sep 17, 2017)

Cale S said:


> KCubing Fall is having it
> 
> edit: registration is filled up though


Thanks for letting me know! I totally missed it when I looked on the competition page. Too bad that it is too far away and already maximum.


----------

